# Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show, Oct 1 - 4



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The website is up! Go to http://www.rockymountainhedgehogshow.org
Register now to attend October 1-4 in Colorado Springs.
Be sure to look at the schedule which has lots of activities this year along with 2 conformation shows.

The rooms are $79 for the deluxe room and $89 for the suite which is two rooms made into one with a kitchen area.

For those wanting to memoralize those who have gone to the Rainbow Bridge,
submit a picture and phrase to: Standing Bear at [email protected]

If you are wanting to be a sponsor or make a donation for the live and silent auctions, contact Kathy Beers at [email protected] or Teresa Johnson at [email protected]
Sponsor fees are:
Full page Color $100
Full page B/W 75
Half page Color 60
Half page B/W 50
Business Card Color 30
Business Card B/W 25
Listing 15

Vendor tables are $25 for one table or $40 for two tables. Contact Jeanne at
[email protected] with your vendor information.

See you at the show!!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I just realized today, that no one else had posted the info about the show coming up. 

Who is going to be there? I plan on being there.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I will be there! I'm really excited, this will be the first show I've been to.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sooo... are any other HHC people planning on going?


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

I won't be able to go, but I was wondering what is a show like? I have no idea, but it seems like it might be fun.


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

Aw, I'd love to go! I don't live that far away, but (of course) my mom won't drive me _anywhere_. Man, I wish I could drive... :?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hedgehog shows happen every 2 yrs in CO, so maybe in 2011 you can drive yourself.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Myself, my daughter, and my mom are all going, very excited! Just going to stop in, not registering a table or anything.


----------

